# What Is It?



## CWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen one of these before? Bought at an estate sale, but with no idea what I would do with it. Looks kind of like a bevel gauge for a table saw that doesn't tilt. Or could it be for a band saw?










The two main hinged pieces are cast machined aluminum and the angle-iron fence is also aluminum. There are two different mounting points for the miter-slot bar, but neither one allows it to fit my saws. The steel slotted piece has what seems to be an angle scale, but it's not clear what reference point its markings should line up with in order to read it. It has a couple of slick strips applied to the bottom that allow it to slide very nicely.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like a miter gauge for a non-tilting saw. It could come in handy if you can adapt it to your saw, for instance to but the miters for the side pieces of shadow boxes or other small boxes.

You might be able to adapt it to your saw by either drilling new holes in the base plate for the miter slot runner.

Another option might be to move the runner to the second set of holes, then add a piece of wood to build up the tilting plate. This would get your workpiece to the blade so that you could make the miter cuts. Good luck!

Cheers!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Shopsmith made something like that.

Such fixtures assist in cutting tapers steeper than
45 degrees. On the shaper or router table they
allow presenting the work to the cutter in
a useful way for making certain joints.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I was going to say that it looks like something you could use to cut raised panels on the TS, by putting the work piece on the gizzmo you have there and setting the angle to make the cut for the raised portion of the panel.. I am not at all sure, but thats what I thought when I saw the first pic you posted.. could be I am just an Idiot also.. papa


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Waffle maker would be my bet.


----------



## CWolf (Jul 8, 2008)

At its steepest setting, the angle is just slightly greater than 45 degrees, so it can't really do anything I would call a taper (or a raised panel). And I meant to mention that I can't find any identifying information on it.


----------

